# Welche Firebird Variante kann ich hosten



## JRegier (9. Jan 2006)

Hallo, ich will eine Firebird Datenbank hosten, nur welche Variante Firebird kann ich dafür nutzen?
Es gibt ja SuperServer, ClassicServer und Embedded, nun ich dachte eher an Embedded aber ist 
es möglich ohne den laufenden Firebird DB Server zu hosten?


----------



## Dukel (9. Jan 2006)

Wo willst du die Db hosten?

Auf einem eigenen Server?

Der Superserver ist ein Server mit allen Features, der Classic Server mit Standard Features und der Embeddet ist dafür da ihn in ein Programm einzubinden (damit der Anwender sich keine eigenen Datenbank installieren muss sondern nur das Programm starten muss).

Und Firebird IST der DB Server. Ohne den keine DB.


----------



## JRegier (10. Jan 2006)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo willst du die Db hosten?
> 
> Auf einem eigenen Server?
> 
> ...



Nein nicht auf eigenem Server, für mich lohnt es sich nicht einen eigenen Server laufen zu lassen,
deshalb möchte ich, weil ja meist nur MySQL gehostet wird und deshalb auch nur ein MySQL Server
läuft, die Firebird Embedded. Aber wie ist es nun? Läuft eine Embedded nicht auf'm Server im 
Applet Ordner? Weil mit Firebird Embedded habe ich in Delphi Erfahrung gemacht aber auch wircklich
nur Lokal, aber ob man im Falle eines Applets das in der CodeBase die Firebird DB hat auch von
Embedded sprechen kann? Kann's überhaupt ohne den Firebird Server also als Enbedded da laufen?


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (10. Jan 2006)

JRegier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein nicht auf eigenem Server, für mich lohnt es sich nicht einen eigenen Server laufen zu lassen,
> deshalb möchte ich, weil ja meist nur MySQL gehostet wird und deshalb auch nur ein MySQL Server
> läuft, die Firebird Embedded. Aber wie ist es nun? Läuft eine Embedded nicht auf'm Server im
> Applet Ordner? Weil mit Firebird Embedded habe ich in Delphi Erfahrung gemacht aber auch wircklich
> ...



Der Firebird Embedded läuft innerhalb Deines Programms als Win32 oder Linux Anwendung. Genau genommen ist die Treiber-Library beim Embedded kein Treiber sondern der Server. Dies ist bei Java Anwendungen nicht möglich, da Firebird Embedded keine Java Anwendung ist.

Ich hab es mit einem eigenen Root-Server gemacht, bekommt man schon für 20,- im Monat.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## JRegier (10. Jan 2006)

Ja OK, eigentlich brauche ich nicht unbedingt eine DB für mein momentan angestrebtes Projekt, welche möglichkeiten bieten sich noch um Daten auf dem Server zu speichern und welche Voraussetzungen müssen beim Server erfüllt sein? Kann ich überhaupt mit einem Applet auf dem Server Daten speichern? Oder muß ich irgendwelche Scripte ausführen?


----------



## Dukel (11. Jan 2006)

Es gibt Embeddet Java Datenbanken, die du einbinden kannst.
Hsqldb oder Derby sind 2 Vertreter dieser Sorte.


----------



## JRegier (12. Jan 2006)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt Embeddet Java Datenbanken, die du einbinden kannst.
> Hsqldb oder Derby sind 2 Vertreter dieser Sorte.



Und wie funktionieren die, mit JDBC und du kannst auf'm Server in der CodeBase schreiben?


----------

